# This is my story....



## blueivysun (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm new to this site and wanted to share my story with everyone. My problem is that when I feel the urge to go #2 I need to go immediately and most of the time it's not even diarrhea. Yet if I can't find a bathroom I start panicking, actual panic attacks. I've experienced anxiety attacks over this even when I was near a bathroom and felt sick (that time it was diarrhea). I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. this caused me extreme anxiety and also limits me A LOT. I have no social life cuz in the back of my mind i keep thinking i'm going to panic and have an accident in my pants. i noticed the urgency is really bad. some people can hold it and feel fine. i try to hold it in and i start being in pain. any replies would be helpful, thank you and God bless!


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

I have constipation rather than D. However, I do still get the urgency, when on meds to help me go.So I do understand. I don't like going anywhere if I don't know they have toilets. I also don't like going out to eat, mainly because I know I'll likely end up in pain.I hope it won't always be like this, but I fear it might be, even if it's just in my head. I have to know there is a toilet I can access, just in case.Maybe your doctor could help prescribe something to make you less prone to D?


----------



## IBStruggling (Mar 13, 2012)

i am in the EXACT same boat as you. I have a ton of friends that I can never do anything with or spend the day with because i'm nervous they're gonna want to go out to eat or have a picnic and i'll be stuck with no bathroom, or i don't want to have them waiting for me for an hour. they all know what i have, but they don't REALLY know what it's like.. i went on a road trip (about 4 hours) and it was the WORST weekend of my life... just from that trip my stomach felt like it was in knots because i had to hold it the whole time, and that made me anxious, which made me have to go even more.. and the cycle kept on repeating







idk what to do about it! most people suggest medicine, but the one's that I've tried make me feel really bloated and uncomfortable!


----------



## blueivysun (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies







It helps to know that I am not alone in this. Right now the reason I have diarrhea is because of this new antidepressant that I am taking, so I think I need to come off of that. But before that it wasn't always D, but more of the urgency to go and feeling like I can't hold it in, and then panicking. so the first step is trying to find a medicine for my depression that isn't going to give me lots of gastrointestinal issues. and after that i will go to a gastro doc and see if there are any meds that help with urgency. Good luck to everyone, and never give up hope


----------

